# What song is this in the new Nissan commercial?



## ekool (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm trying to find out what song this is but I'm not having much luck, anyone have any clues?

YouTube - Nissan: Grown up

It is the commercial featuring the Z cars through the years and a kid staring into the window ends up "owning" the car as he grows up.


----------



## ekool (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess I'm not the only one looking for the commercial.. there is a thread about it here as well 

Adtunes.com Forums -> Another Nissan commercial

I also emailed Nissan Corporate, but I don't expect an answer anytime soon


----------



## ekool (Oct 16, 2007)

I found it! The song is called Krusty by a band called Papa M from the Whatever, Mortal album.


----------

